# Air Gun Recall



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

2. FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 24, 2012
Release #13-019

Firm's Recall Hotline: (877) 278-4448
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

HatsanUSA Recalls Striker Air Rifles Due to Injury Hazard; Rifle Can Fire Unexpectedly

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Hatsan Striker air rifles

Units: About 2,400

Importer: HatsanUSA Inc., of Bentonville, Ark.

Manufacturer: Hatsan Arms Company, of Turkey

Hazard: The air rifles can fire unexpectedly when closing the action during the ****ing process.

Incidents/Injuries: The firm has received one report of an air rifle that unexpectedly discharged while a consumer closed the action during the ****ing process. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall involves Hatsan Striker air rifles that shoot pellets. The air rifles are available in three styles: black with a gray forearm grip and gray rear grip; camouflage with a black forearm grip and black rear grip; and, brown hardwood with crosshatching cut into the forearm grip and rear grip. They measure 43 inches in length. The air rifles have a black scope and a front sight and a rear sight. "Striker" is printed on the top of the gun's barrel behind the rear sight. Serial numbers of recalled rifles begin with one of the following sets of numbers: 0511, 0811, 0911, 1011, 0112, 0212, 0312, or 0412. The serial numbers are printed on the air rifle's barrel block on the left side just in front of the rear sight.

Sold at: Dunham's Sports, Sportsman's Warehouse and other sporting goods stores and gun shops nationwide and online and catalog sales including Airgun Depot, The Sportsman's Guide and Pyramyd Air from November 2011 through July 2012 for between $100 and $130.

Manufactured in: Turkey

Remedy: Consumers should stop using the recalled air rifles immediately, make sure they are unloaded and contact HatsanUSA for a free replacement air rifle.

Consumer Contact: HatsanUSA, Inc.; toll-free at (877) 278-4448 anytime, or at www.hatsanusa.com/striker-recall for more information.

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml13/13019.html


----------

